# what is this



## wizard (1 Jun 2014)

came with a lathe


----------



## bugbear (1 Jun 2014)

Is the rod parallel (to be held in a chuck) or tapered (to be used in the tail stock) ?

It looks parallel in the photo.

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (1 Jun 2014)

No real idea but intriguing? Those are cutting tools but facing inwards and in pairs?
Any idea from the lathe where the tool was held/supported?

Rod


----------



## wizard (1 Jun 2014)

bugbear":1rsxuisl said:


> Is the rod parallel (to be held in a chuck) or tapered (to be used in the tail stock) ?
> 
> It looks parallel in the photo.
> 
> BugBear


parallel


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2014)

I suspect it's for use in a capstan type lathe.
The whole assembly is moved forward from tailstock end into rotating bar stock to machine two different diameters in one go on the end to a fixed length and then the part parted off, stock advanced in chuck and process repeated.


----------



## dejaa (1 Jun 2014)

Yes I concur with CHJ, almost certainly for maching spindles with identical spigots at the end and yes held in tailstock chuck


----------



## wizard (1 Jun 2014)

thanks worth keeping then


----------

